

Design Patterns of 1972 - sah
http://blog.plover.com/2006/09/11/

======
dpapathanasiou
In a similar vein, Axel-Tobias Schreiner wrote a book showing how you can
build an OO structure within plain C:
<http://www.cs.rit.edu/~ats/books/ooc.pdf>

------
chrisbroadfoot
Thank god we have OO

